# C&C Red Alert (1) mit neuer Grafik



## Keleg (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich habe mir folgendes überlegt.
Man nemme sich den Starcraft Engine, da die Games von Blizzard recht gut zu Moden sind und erstellt damit ein "neues" Red Alert 1. Mit den alten Missionen + Missionseinweißung, den alten Maps, vielen neuen Maps und neuer Grafik.

Mein Problem:
Ich kann 3D Models erstellen, ich kann auch die Maps erstellen, nur bei'm rest würde ich versagen...


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal hier. 

CnC Headquarters


----------



## Per4mance (13. Oktober 2011)

ich hätte gern nen Generals remake. war für mich eins der besten RTS games im MP.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

Schau doch da mal rein.  Da gibt es genug Mods, Maps etc... Auch für Generals. 
www.cnchq.de


----------



## ZeroHour (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich schon freuen, wenn Red Alert 1 auf Win7 wieder zum laufen gebracht wird Ich spiele nur noch gelegentlich das MiniRA, dass es auf CnCHQ zum download gibt. Aber ein komplett neugestaltetes Red Alert 1 wäre bombe)


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Oktober 2011)

Per4mance schrieb:


> ich hätte gern nen Generals remake. war für mich eins der besten RTS games im MP.


 
erwähne bitte diese beleidigung für Command and Conquer nicht wieder 

ich meine das game an und für sich ist toll (habe es selbst inklusive zero hour - im original, also die version die man kurz danach nicht mehr kaufen durfte wegen dummer idioten von politikern und ner behörde die meiner meinung nach da landen sollte wo schon die TITANIC liegt - samt deren mitarbeitern die kleinkariert und dumm sind IMHO) ABER:

Das Ganze ist KEIN Command and Conquer.....das werde ich EA nie vergeben, das sie einen großen namen für sowas missbraucht haben (!)

mfg LAX
ps: ja RA (Teil 1) unter Win7 hätte was (müsste gucken wo mein "schuber" ist, der das spiel enthält, inklusive mission CDs ....ich sage nur: Ein Soldate Names VOLKOV  ^^.....die Mission ist ZUUUUUU GEIL


----------



## Keleg (13. Oktober 2011)

Ra1 + XP FIx + Kompatiblität... LÄUFT


----------



## bAsSt@rd (14. Oktober 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> erwähne bitte diese beleidigung für Command and Conquer nicht wieder
> 
> ich meine das game an und für sich ist toll (habe es selbst inklusive zero hour - im original, also die version die man kurz danach nicht mehr kaufen durfte wegen dummer idioten von politikern und ner behörde die meiner meinung nach da landen sollte wo schon die TITANIC liegt - samt deren mitarbeitern die kleinkariert und dumm sind IMHO) ABER:
> 
> Das Ganze ist KEIN Command and Conquer.....das werde ich EA nie vergeben, das sie einen großen namen für sowas missbraucht haben (!)



lieber noch Generals als das letzte Twilight schrott dingens.

übrigens läuft RA unter win7 mit kopatiblität und allem, macht ab und zu super spass!


----------



## Dwayne1988 (22. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich könnte man The Red Alert schon als einen quasi Remake sehen 
RA 1 läuft doch unter Win 7 64Bit ohne probleme man muss nur vor Spielstart einfach das Auflösungs Menü in win 7 öffnen (rechte maustaste Desktop - Bildschirmauflösung wählen) 
Oder gibt es da einen untershcied zu der 10 Jahre C&C Edition? (gibt es auch shcon für einen 20 zu kaufen)


----------



## boyka (26. November 2011)

bAsSt@rd schrieb:


> lieber noch Generals als das letzte Twilight schrott dingens.
> 
> übrigens läuft RA unter win7 mit kopatiblität und allem, macht ab und zu super spass!




fing schon bei RA3 an. allein die grafik. die wurde seit RA3 immer schlechter. als ob ich mit dem alten n64 spiele  

meine besten liste: 
C&C1, RA1, RA2, C&C3  
C&C2, Generals  
RA3, Twilight


----------



## bjoern1982 (10. Februar 2012)

Über die Dosbox bekommst du die doch alle wieder zum laufen. Auch bei Win7 64 Bit.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Februar 2012)

Und dann kannste die Steuerung nicht einstellen.


----------



## MClolwut (13. Februar 2012)

Hallöle,

was ein Zufall, dass ich gerade darüber stolpere. Erst vor 1 Woche habe ich wieder mal Interesse an C&C RA 1 gefunden und mich dafür interessiert wie ich es ans laufen bekomme. (ich habe es nach 1 RUnde beendet und zocke nun Generals + Expansion aber egal )
Folgendes hat mir geholfen es auf Win 7 ans laufen zu bekommen (habe x86).
Artikel: Gratis & gut: Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot
Download: Vollversion: Command & Conquer - Alarmstufe Rot
Installation: Alarmstufe Rot unter Windows Vista spielen *(Funktioniert auch unter Win 7!)*

Wem es half, gern geschehen!


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. April 2012)

Die auflösung dort einzustellen muss man nichtmal, es reicht aufen Desktop das Bildschirmauflösungs Menü offen zu lassen worauf das spiel sich selbst die nötige Auflösung aussucht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. April 2012)

An C&C Fans C&C Generäle ist angekündigt (für 2013 )

Schon länger aber wussten noch nicht viele.

Und ein kostenloses C&C  Tiberium Alices ist in der OPEN Beta Phase.


----------

